# Wyndham's "Club Access"



## Giselherr (Nov 12, 2011)

Perhaps I missed it somewhere in the "Stickies", but can someone tell me where I can find out the true facts about how much "Club Access" membership should cost?  I was recently subjected to one of the "update"
spiels and the figure of $75 K "with a 50% deduction" and "credit for the equity you already have built in your present timeshares" was mentioned, leading to a purported figure of $25K for "Club Access" membership "if we can even get you eligibility".


----------



## ronparise (Nov 12, 2011)

wyndham points are sold by Wyndham for 13-15 cents a point

What you are being offered I think is a chance to trade in what you own toward a new purchase in Club Wyndham access

So how much it should cost depends on how many new point you are buying.

Dont do it

I just bought 144000 Club Wyndham Access points on ebay for $440 closing costs included


----------



## dumbydee (Nov 12, 2011)

I own Wyndham timeshare deeded.  What is the difference in the Wyndham Access points compared to the deeded points?  

Why own Wyndham Access points over Wyndham deeded points?  Do the different types of points combine?  Say I own a deeded and bought some Wyndham Access points would they combine to make a reservation?   

What is the difference in maintenance fees for the two?

I have been looking on Ebay and just had these questions.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Nov 13, 2011)

dumbydee said:


> I own Wyndham timeshare deeded.  What is the difference in the Wyndham Access points compared to the deeded points?



If you own Club Wyndham points you have a contract at a resort for a certain number of points to use in the Wyndham system and you pay maintenance fees for that resort where your contract is.  You have advance reservation priority (ARP) at that resort and can use your points at any other resort at 10 months.

If you own Club Wyndham Access, you have a contract for points usage, but your points are not attached only to one resort.  There is a list of resorts assigned to the Club Wyndham Access pool of resorts and your ARP is eligible for any of those resorts and can be used at any other Wyndham resort at 10 months.  Access owners are also Club Wyndham Plus owners.  Your Access maintenance fees and any special assessments are an average of all the fees from the Access pool of resorts.



> Why own Wyndham Access points over Wyndham deeded points?  Do the different types of points combine?  Say I own a deeded and bought some Wyndham Access points would they combine to make a reservation?



Yes, at 10 months the points would be good at any Wyndham resort and would combine with the other points in your account.  As to why own an Access contract?  Possibly to have an average MF instead of that of just a single resort.  Even out the possibility of getting a surprise SA?  On paper the Access system seems great, but in reality, they have limited inventory at each resort listed.  If, for example, you want to use ARP get into BC for the 4th of July, they might have only 10 opportunities in the ARP pool and if you are not one of the first 10 to ask for it, you loose out.  On the other hand, someone with a UDI Club Wyndham Plus contract at BC could still get in using ARP.



> What is the difference in maintenance fees for the two?


 For example, at Panama City (in the Access pool) my UDI Club Wyndham Plus MF are $3.31 per thousand points, but the Club Wyndham Access owners are paying an average of all the fees in the Access pool of resorts which is closer to $5.40 per thousand points owned.  My maintenance fee is subject to going up as that resort is new and still subsidized by Wyndham.  The $5.40 number might go up too, but not as much proportionately.



> I have been looking on Ebay and just had these questions.



Wyndham has added Right of First Refusal to the Access contracts.  Some people mistake that to mean added value to their purchase.  All it means is that after you finish with your ownership, you must go to the trouble of finding someone to buy it or take it from you and then Wyndham has the right to take 30 days to decide if they will take it from your buyer for whatever price you have agreed on already.


----------



## massvacationer (Nov 13, 2011)

ronparise said:


> I just bought 144000 Club Wyndham Access points on ebay for $440 closing costs included



Ron:  Once you've got a chance to play with those CWA points, please let us know whether you think the ARP privileges are useful.

I'm wondering whether Wyndham will add a lot of deeded points to CWA from the recent WAAM resorts that they just brought on board (Smugglers Notch, Cherry Grove, Emerald Grande, etc).......

I think that there is a good chance that CWA might be a good ownership to have in the future, because of the ARP rights and the insulation from exposure to SAs and big MF increases.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 13, 2011)

massvacationer said:


> Ron:  Once you've got a chance to play with those CWA points, please let us know whether you think the ARP privileges are useful.
> 
> I'm wondering whether Wyndham will add a lot of deeded points to CWA from the recent WAAM resorts that they just brought on board (Smugglers Notch, Cherry Grove, Emerald Grande, etc).......
> 
> I think that there is a good chance that CWA might be a good ownership to have in the future, because of the ARP rights and the insulation from exposure to SAs and big MF increases.



Im still waiting for Wyndham to speak to their ROFR rights... I had hoped to use this (or try to) in early Jan for ARP but it dosent look like Ill have the use of it that soon

As I use it or try to use it Ill let you know

My thinking on CWA is the same as yours...as time goes on I expect to see more and more inventory available in CWA. The WAAM inventory would be one source, but also foreclosures and deed backs. and the so called equity trades.. As has been reported here on tug, they are offering weeks owners at Dolphin’s Cove the opportunity to exchange their deeded ownership for CWA at no charge...The sales staff at many of the resorts is selling into both programs...Ive been told that they wont put more than 40% of a resorts inventory into CWA...but that would be huge..... I think its pretty clear that Wyndham sees the future as Club Wyndham Access. The question is will they be able to make it happen, and how long will it take

Ive tried to get a straight answer from the reservations desk as well as from owner relations and corporate sales, about one specific resort...ie how much inventory is Club Wyndham Access?, and how much has been sold and will be sold UDI (deeded)?   They wont say....in fact I dont think the peons Im talking to know.....The reservations people I spoke to say, with some conviction,  that they see only one pool of availability. Maybe only the computer knows

As long as there is enough for my needs Ill be happy, but the only way I figured I could know, is buy some and try it


----------



## dumbydee (Nov 13, 2011)

Cheryl20772 thanks for the overview of the the two point systems.  You answered my questions very well.


----------



## Giselherr (Nov 24, 2011)

Cheryl20772 said:


> ((portion snipped))
> 
> 
> Wyndham has added Right of First Refusal to the Access contracts.  Some people mistake that to mean added value to their purchase.  All it means is that after you finish with your ownership, you must go to the trouble of finding someone to buy it or take it from you and then Wyndham has the right to take 30 days to decide if they will take it from your buyer for whatever price you have agreed on already.



So, if I understand you correctly, the sales pitch I was subjected to was basically the typical half-truth/quarter-truth in that the purported ability to sell my ownership back to Wyndham was in reality just Wyndham's RORF?  
I was given to understand that "as you get older and find that you don't use your ownership as much, you can sell all or part of your ownership back to Wyndham."    In essence, it was sort of being pitched as a way to dispose of the ownership and the "constantly increasing maintenance fee obligation."  

I looked, in vain, for an explanation of this "Club Access" program on the Wyndham web site.


----------



## rrlongwell (Nov 24, 2011)

massvacationer said:


> ... I'm wondering whether Wyndham will add a lot of deeded points to CWA from the recent WAAM resorts that they just brought on board (Smugglers Notch, Cherry Grove, Emerald Grande, etc) ... I think that there is a good chance that CWA might be a good ownership to have in the future, because of the ARP rights and the insulation from exposure to SAs and big MF increases.



In relation to Towers on the Grove (The first WAAM resort), the deeded point contracts, according to Wyndham, will not be placed in Access.  The initial purchase paperwork indicates that they may have an option to do so if they want.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Giselherr said:


> So, if I understand you correctly, the sales pitch I was subjected to was basically the typical half-truth/quarter-truth in that the purported ability to sell my ownership back to Wyndham was in reality just Wyndham's RORF?
> I was given to understand that "as you get older and find that you don't use your ownership as much, you can sell all or part of your ownership back to Wyndham."    In essence, it was sort of being pitched as a way to dispose of the ownership and the "constantly increasing maintenance fee obligation."
> 
> I looked, in vain, for an explanation of this "Club Access" program on the Wyndham web site.



As you seem to realize there ae far too many open ended unanswered questions in this "deal".  Our experience in nearly 20 years of ownership is that paying thousands to any system "to save fees" is a losers game.  There are always unrevealed costs or restrictions that invariably end up costing you MORE in addition to the big money they got you for upfront. 

Best advice:  Use what you own already as best you can (if the fees mean in no longer represents a value to you then it is time to give it away NOT pay more to the same group) and NEVER pay more for any of these plans. 

How are you disposing of ownership if you are buying into more obligations? The added fact that they don't even post information about it on their website and that there are no set prices all mean this is a bad way to go. 

Give your timeshare away if you really want to dispose of it - don't pay them or anyone else big dollars as it is really throwing good money after bad.


----------

